# Sherwood Pines - A Kitchener virgin writes



## Gixxerman (18 May 2014)

Two mates invited me to a thrash round the red route Kitchener trail at Sherwood Pines.
So I swapped my Marathon plus tyres for a pair of Nobby Nics, and replaced the very worn brake pads.
So the bike was ready. But am I?
I have done extensive runs over the Linc's wolds bridleways and round the forests round my area, so I thought that I'd be OK. I also watched a few YouTube videos of the trail and thought it didn't look too hard (innorance is bliss ).
The day dawned and my mate smiled knowingly about my opinion that I looked fairly easy on videos.
Both my mates had Giant full sussers, and I had my Trek 8500 hardtail.
So off we went. First time round they just shot off into the distance. I couldn't believe how fast they were going on the very rough technical track. I tried to keep up, but that meant braking the golden rule of riding at your own pace / ability and within the first km I went into a bend too fast and the inevitable crash happened. Not a particularly fast one. I went wide and hit the side of the trail and exited out the front door. The bike stopped but I carried on and collided with a tree. No damage done to bike and I suufered a bruised moob. I lay on the floor laughing like a kid. My mates, realised that I had crashed no doubt by the scream and subsequent cussing and laughing. I carashed a further 2 times on the lap. Again slow speed tumbles caused by the bike simply bouncing out of control and bucking me off. Crashes mostly down to trying to go too fast, underestimating the difficulty and not knowing what to expect (course knowledge).
So lap 1 complete, we go back to the car to have some much needed sustinance. "Well, what do you think?" asks my 69 year old mate. "Well, it was a lot harder that I expected it to be." I reply. He smiles and says "I thought you were being a bit too confident, but thought it best to leave you too it find out the fun way". Well I certainly did that. I was covered in nettle stings and was battered and bruised, but importantly not broken.
"Up for another lap?" my mates ask. "Too right" was my reply.
I was braking a lot to keep the spped low as I was a bit concerned that the bumps might damage the bike as it is a hardtail. But in the end I figured that it is a high end Trek and should be up to it. My mates also said that it would be fine as I was only using it for what it was actually designed for.
Second lap was much better and faster and despite a near misses I had no crashes. I was not that far behind them at the end this time. We did it in just over 50 mins.
Back to the cars for some lunch.
Then a third lap. This time I actually overtook the older mate (69) and was keeping up with my younger mate. I then overtook him too and was really getting into it. I was getting much braver into the banked turns and jumps. I was looking at a very good time, but sadly I started to get cramp in my thighs. I kind of expected to struggle a bit as I had played 4 hours in a football tournament Thursday night and was a bit tried (I'm 49 after all). We even had a couple of runs through the downhill course which was a hoot.
So in summary, I had a great day and will certainly go again. Do not assume that it will be easy when you haven't done it before. It is no pushover.
Things I will change before I go again. Do not try it 2 days after a very hard football tournament. Run my tyres at a slightly less pressure (I had 50psi in them, mybe next tme 40psi) as this might stop some of the bouncing a bit. Maybe in the long run get a full susser. I'm sure it will make it a bit easier as the bike will not bounce as much. But a full susser will be a lot heavier. Hmmm, I will think about it.


----------



## PaulSecteur (18 May 2014)

Gixxerman said:


> .. bruised moob....



Painful!



Gixxerman said:


> ...I carashed....



A carash. Definition: One stage worse than a normal crash!


Sound like you had a good time and learned lots. I have been thinking about going to the pines as a change from Cannock.


----------



## Gixxerman (18 May 2014)

PaulSecteur said:


> Painful!


It is today and it's gone a nice shade of yellow too.
Defo go and have a play. We went on a very sunny Saturday and despite the number of cars, the Kitchener and the downhill were not that busy. Some of the easier routes seemed quite busy though. We got there about 10:30 and left about 16:00. Cost £4 per car which is excellent value.


----------



## PaulSecteur (18 May 2014)

I will have to give it a go.

£4 for parking... Its only £3 at Cannock!

Cannock would have been heaving today, more spectators than usual at Werewolf drop. I gave it a miss and took the roadbike out instead.


----------



## Adam1965 (18 May 2014)

I love riding around there, been there a few times whilst staying at Centre Parcs


----------



## I like Skol (18 May 2014)

Gixxerman said:


> .....I couldn't believe how fast they were going on the very rough technical track......


Oooo VERY CHALLENGING 



Gixxerman said:


> .....Maybe in the long run get a full susser. I'm sure it will make it a bit easier as the bike will not bounce as much. But a full susser will be a lot heavier. Hmmm, I will think about it.


And maybe a full face helmet too? Sorry Gixxer but  Hardtail is the way to go for trails like that. It's defo an XC route.

Keep up the good work though, it's certainly addictive


----------



## screenman (18 May 2014)

Must admit I enjoy it over there myself, I am just down the road from you in Bardney.


----------



## Cubist (18 May 2014)

Gixxerman said:


> Two mates invited me to a thrash round the red route Kitchener trail at Sherwood Pines.
> So I swapped my Marathon plus tyres for a pair of Nobby Nics, and replaced the very worn brake pads.
> So the bike was ready. But am I?
> I have done extensive runs over the Linc's wolds bridleways and round the forests round my area, so I thought that I'd be OK. I also watched a few YouTube videos of the trail and thought it didn't look too hard (innorance is bliss ).
> ...


The Kitchener is a great starter red. It needs some new skills to ride it, and as you've discovered, the hard pack needs some grippy tyres. 50 psi is way too much for a hardtail on that sort of surface; I have washed out the front end a couple of times there. Next time you ride it, drop your tyres to 30/35 and try to stay loose. It's a pedally trail, and the temptation is to stay in the saddle, but try to pedal hard into each section, then get out of the saddle and keep your weight relaxed but fluid over the centre of the bike. Keep your arms and legs loose and ready to absorb the bumps and let the bike run. 

Sounds like you has great fun!


----------



## Cubist (18 May 2014)

Oh, and you don't need a susser at The Pines!!!!


----------



## Gixxerman (19 May 2014)

Cubist, I think that was the problem. I have never done anything like that before. The closest I have ever got was some routes in the lakes, but they were long and high rather than technical. The first lap was an education. At the end, I was learning to move my weight about the bike better (front, back, sideways etc.). I started to trust the bike more too. Just left off the brakes get out the seat and let it bounce about below you. I washed and clean it today and apart from a few new scratches to the paint, it had no signs of any damage. So it looks like I was worrying for nothing. These things can take some punishment.


----------



## screenman (19 May 2014)

Not that I have been there G but I thought you had some off road trails around Willingham Woods, are they any good.


----------



## Motozulu (19 May 2014)

Nice write up mate - you'd be surprised at what a hardtail can take. Mines done the red/black at Degla and the dragons back at CYB. They can take more punishment than most of us can give them.

Before looking at F/S work on your skills, best thing I was ever told was 'light hands - heavy feet'
Might even be worth taking a skills course? about £55 at Cannock and gives you the core skills (Braking, cornering and general handling) to tackle places like Cannock - which I believe is a lot more technical than Pines. I was your age exactly when I got into MTB on a HT - I have learnt off mates and it's been painful at times and is the 'hard way'. I wished I had done a skills course early on to avoid some of the injuries I've had.

Well done for sticking at it though!


----------



## Cubist (19 May 2014)

Gixxerman said:


> Cubist, I think that was the problem. I have never done anything like that before. The closest I have ever got was some routes in the lakes, but they were long and high rather than technical. The first lap was an education. At the end, I was learning to move my weight about the bike better (front, back, sideways etc.). I started to trust the bike more too. Just left off the brakes get out the seat and let it bounce about below you. I washed and clean it today and apart from a few new scratches to the paint, it had no signs of any damage. So it looks like I was worrying for nothing. These things can take some punishment.


 They certainly can! Some folk rubbish the Pines, but its great fun a d has a good proportion of fast singletrack. It ain't my first choice, but its still great fun to ride flat out. Perhaps we should have a forum day out there?


----------



## I like Skol (19 May 2014)

Gixxerman said:


> At the end, I was learning to move my weight about the bike better (front, back, sideways etc.). I started to trust the bike more too. Just left off the brakes get out the seat and let it bounce about below you.


Nail on the head! These skills will make you a far better road rider too. When you suddenly realise that you are going to hit a big pothole in the road and it's too late to take avoiding action instead of going stiff and preparing for impact you actually do exactly the opposite and relax your grip and stance to let the bike float/rattle/bounce across the imperfection. This is far less damaging to the bike and far less likely to result in you having an off. This is what people mean when they say to 'unweight' the bike. Obviously you can't float above your bike but by making your limbs behave like suspension between you and your bike it prevents the bike being forced hard onto the obstacle with the full, fixed mass of your body on top of it.


----------



## Gixxerman (19 May 2014)

@Motozulu Thanks mate. I think I just went into it a bit over confident and under prepared. By the end, I was really enjoying it and felt confident that me and the bike could handle it.


screenman said:


> Not that I have been there G but I thought you had some off road trails around Willingham Woods, are they any good.


They are OK, but not very long or technical. You have to be very careful as there are walkers / dogs / kids everywhere on the bits to the north of the A631. The woods to the south of the A631 are a better bet as there tends to be a lot less people about. Walesby woods and Legsby Woods are also worth a look. There are also some long but fairly boring trails in the Woods near Swallow / Great Limber.
There is the freeride park at Hamilton Hill which is just to the NW of the Willingham Woods carpark. Though most poeple park in the last access gate on the right of the B1203 Tealby road (just before the sharp right / left bends). It looks fun with some berms and jumps. Most websites claim that it is closed to the public and only available for Rasen Area Trailblazerz MTB club. But I have been up there and it seems to be just a free-for-all.
If you are from the area and fancy a ride out then give me a nudge. I have some nice XC routes that combine forest trains and bridlepaths in the Wolds.


----------



## Motozulu (21 May 2014)

Yep what Skol said. On the rough stuff all the weight in your feet, arms and wrists loose and relaxed and legs flexed and acting light suspension struts. get it right and you are 'floating' above the bike as it does it's thing.


----------



## Motozulu (21 May 2014)

Cubist said...'They certainly can! Some folk rubbish the Pines, but its great fun a d has a good proportion of fast singletrack. It ain't my first choice, but its still great fun to ride flat out. Perhaps we should have a forum day out there?'

If you do I'll look out for that - haven't been there yet and it's not that far. Work allowing I'd come along.


----------



## Cubist (21 May 2014)

You're on. Watch this space.


Motozulu said:


> Cubist said...'They certainly can! Some folk rubbish the Pines, but its great fun a d has a good proportion of fast singletrack. It ain't my first choice, but its still great fun to ride flat out. Perhaps we should have a forum day out there?'
> 
> If you do I'll look out for that - haven't been there yet and it's not that far. Work allowing I'd come along.


----------



## Jody (21 May 2014)

Count me in also depending on time and day.


----------



## Gixxerman (21 May 2014)

I certainly fancy having another pop at it. Just to see if I can improve my crashing technique.


----------

